

4 Python Web Frameworks Compared (video, tuts & code) - SixFeetUp
http://www.sixfeetup.com/blog/4-python-web-frameworks-compared

======
healthenclave
Django and Flask rock respectively... The other two not so much...

The article has left out Plones and Zope

